# New MacBook Pro!



## Mario8672 (Aug 19, 2008)

Over at MacRumors, I heard about an all new case and specs upgrade for the MacBook Pro. Below are some "leaked" images. Discuss.











Post news here.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 19, 2008)

It would look really interesting if this was real.  The keys remind me of the original PowerBook G4 with the black keys. 

Yes, I know the design is that of the MacBook Air.


----------

